
An Identity Theft - ttsiodras
https://pointer.kro-ncrv.nl/artikelen/het-verhaal-achter-een-identiteitsroof#lang=en
======
dredmorbius
A classic instance of site design getting in the way of storytelling.

Neither w3m nor Outline.com work on this article: no content is produced, and
copy is in Dutch rather than English, despite a language URL parameter.

Print-to-PDF produces 57 pages of output, most with only a few lines of text
on them.

Why do people even do this to themselves?

Is there a plain text version somewhere?

